# is my kindle dead?



## tzooka (Jan 31, 2011)

My kindle was cut in its prime a couple of days ago. I have never been this upset to lose a piece of electronics before. I really fell in love with it right from the start which is also a first for me.
I was looking for a better way to listen to mp3 files and came across this post
http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=113197 .
I have moved my music files to the Audible folder and had the pleasure of listening to one track successfully when at the beginning of the second track my kindle suddenly froze. Obviously this wasn't the first time it did that , so I tried holding the reset switch for 20 seconds, but nothing happened. I tried again and again each time for a longer time until my finger started to hurt.
I tried connecting to a computer but it wasn't even recognized.
The next thing I tried was recharging for a few hours , again nothing happened , it would not reset . I also tried alt+g and some other key combinations that I don't really remember right now.
Nothing.
At this point I guess I should have called support but I didn't because I live in Israel and am about to fly in two days to costa rica where I would spend the next few months. I knew there was no way I could get it sent back to me in time for my flight. 
So the next thing I did was to open the cover and remove the battery. 
(I know this has revoked my warranty) 
Oh how I wanted it to work&#8230;
It didn't.
The screen stayed as frozen as it was. I waited a few more hours with the battery removed but there was no difference.
Just to be clear , I am not saying that moving the files to the audible folder caused the problem, it could of course be a coincidence, I just wanted to give all the information in case anybody has a clue as to what else I can do.
thanks


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't think your Kindle is dead.

The screen is going to stay as it is until you get it to come back on. That is just the way e-ink works. It's not like a computer screen that shuts off when the CPU stops.

Put the battery back in. The Kindle is not made to bypass the battery.

Plug it it. If you have a wall charger use it. If not, plug it in to your computer. Either way, as long as the charging light comes on, it should charge. Even if the light doesn't come on, let it go for several hours.

Then, hold the slider switch for as long as you can. I've seen it take up to two minutes to reboot. Be patient, rushing things makes everything seem worse.




How long have you had your Kindle, and which model is it?


----------



## tzooka (Jan 31, 2011)

Thank you, pidgeon92
It’s the kindle 3 and I only have it for two months. Sorry for not mentioning this before.
Charging for a few hours was the first thing I tried , but I’m certainly up for trying it again. Maybe I really didn’t hold the slider for long enough. 
b.t.w. for what its worth, the orange charging light does appear when I plug it to an outlet.
Hope I’ll have better results in a few hours.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

I had mine completely locked up while adding all my previous book files from Calibre when I first got the new DX Graphite after Christmas.  Amazon CS told me it would have to be sent back after we couldn't get it going again.  I decided to recharge it with my computer before sending it back to Amazon.  The charge had been going fine, but after two hours, all of a sudden it showed the Kindle files on my computer screen from the C Drive.  I removed all the files that I had just added to my Documents file, finished charging and then it was fine.
I have to hold my switch to the right for 30 seconds and then release to get my Kindle to reboot.  The newest firmware is causing problems with the DX locking up when I try to go to a specific page number.  I didn't realize it was a problem until I had the same problem with lock up on my old DX that I had just updated with the new firmware.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

tzooka said:


> Thank you, pidgeon92
> It's the kindle 3 and I only have it for two months. Sorry for not mentioning this before.
> Charging for a few hours was the first thing I tried , but I'm certainly up for trying it again. Maybe I really didn't hold the slider for long enough.
> b.t.w. for what its worth, the orange charging light does appear when I plug it to an outlet.
> Hope I'll have better results in a few hours.


Patience is a virtue. Let it charge overnight, and if it doesn't wake itself, hold the slider switch til it reboots.


----------



## tzooka (Jan 31, 2011)

Thank you guys for your answers, 
I tried charging it again through the usb and with an outlet and than holding the slider for a few minutes, still nothing.
so I finally spoke to Amazon’s customer service. 
should have done that much sooner .They were extremely helpful  and will send me a new kindle to Israel free of charge. They will also pay for the pickup and shipping of my frozen kindle back to the states.
I will still need to have someone send it to Costa Rica though, because knowing how things work in the remote area I’m going to be staying there, sending it directly from Amazon would have resulted in a very big headache with the customs.  But this is entirely my fault for not calling them sooner. If I had spoke to them on the day it happened there is a chance it could have been delivered in time for my flight.
I guess I just couldn’t believe I won’t be able to get it to restart by myself.


----------

